# money slave



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2011)

_Selvaggia, scusi il disturbo, Le prometto che se non riceverò risposta a questa mail non insisterò oltre. Sono un uomo di trent'anni che adora obbedire alle donne, soddisfare ogni loro vizio e capriccio. Mi creda, quando ricevo un ordine da una donna non posso assolutamente fare a meno di obbedire.Le chiedo, con umiltà, se Le andrebbe di farmi felice diventando la mia Padrona.Posso ricaricarLe il cellulare, la postepay, pagare le Sue bollette o sbrigare ogni faccenda che Le possa arrecare fastidi. Attendo speranzoso una risposta, un Suo aspirante cagnetto servitore. Giorgio G."
_Ecco. Voi immaginate di aprire la posta elettronica e trovare una mail così. Il cui mittente è sì, un tizio che si firma *Giorgio G*., ma anche un tizio la cui casella di posta elettronica è _obbedisco sempre@_..... Insomma, uno che è cagnetto servitore, fin dall’account. La mia prima reazione, nel leggere le sei righe del chihuahua bipolare, è stata, ovviamente, di sbigottimento. Per un attimo mi sono perfino chiesta se potesse essere il mitico Ragionier Spinelli, che non potendo più recarsi in posta per pagare le bollette delle olgettine, mi è andato in astinenza da bollettino postale. Poi è subentrato il pragmatismo. Della serie: se l’aspirante cagnetto pulisce anche i tappeti e giura di eliminare ogni traccia di fughe nere dalla doccia, io mi faccio impalmare entro una settimana. E così, trepidante e desiderosa di avere più informazioni possibili sul mio futuro marito, me ne sono andata su google e ho scoperto che Giorgio G., in realtà, non è *Mrs Doubtfire*, ma un *money slav*e. E guardate che non siamo nel ramo delle consulenze finanziarie, ma di quello, più sbalorditivo e tragicamente comico, della sottomissione sessuale. C’è chi s’attizza col la guepiere, chi scambiando la moglie come fosse una figurina Billa, chi deve essere frustato come una tigre da circo, chi ti deve appendere al lampadario come una strobo e chi, incredibile ma vero, non si eccita se non ti paga qualcosa. Non arrivate a conclusioni affrettate. Non sto dicendo che *Flavio Briatore* è un money slave. E neppure che se uno insiste ad offrirti un’aranciata al bar, poi avrà una polluzione involontaria alla cassa. Qui stiamo parlando di maschi in cerca della donna dominatrice, di quella donna che ti sottomette a colpi di frusta, tacchi a spillo o strisciate di American Express. Di quella donna che nel gergo del maschio scendiletto, si chiama Mistress. Ebbene, la sottoscritta, da un paio d’ anni a questa parte, ha una nutrita schiera di slaves alle calcagna. E quando dico calcagna, non è che sia in vena di slang poliziesco, è che per un Giorgio G. che si eccita se lo chiamo* “Bancomat”* tra le lenzuola (o forse anche solo comprando lenzuola di Armani Casa col suo Bancomat), la maggior parte dei miei affezionati slaves è affascinato proprio dal mio calcagno. E poi dal pollice. Dalla pianta. Dal collo. Insomma, dal mio piede. Io non so se è perchè quel Natale ho osato esumare dalla scatola incartata e infiocchettata quel sandalo tacco 12 prima della mezzanotte e s’è abbattuta su di me una sorta di maledizione da Jimmy Choo, fatto sta che non c’è giorno in cui io non riceva la mail delirante di un tizio che mi fa le seguenti richieste: a) Mi manderesti delle foto dei tuoi piedi ? E fin qui, vabbè. b) Non è che posso leccarti i piedi per ore e annusarli e venerarli? (manco se gli dici che hai appena finito di fare jogging con le Superga del liceo, li scoraggi) c) Non è che possiamo andare al mare insieme e poi io ti tolgo tutti i granelli di sabbia tra le dita con la lingua? (che tu pensi, se poi dà una ripassata pure alla sabbia sul tappetino della macchina quasi quasi) d) Non è che posso essere il tuo scendiletto e tu ti pulisci i piedi su di me strofinandoli a più non posso sulla mia schiena? (che tu ti dici: se non lascia manco i pelucchi, perchè no.) Poi ci sono quelli che vorrebbero essere infilzati come un kebab dal tuo tacco a spillo, quelli che vorrebbero essere stritolati come un mocioo Vileda, quelli che ti chiedono di rivolgerti a loro con affettuosi nomignoli tipo *verme schifoso-fecciaumana-rattodifogna-pelodiunascelladiMartufello* e quelli che ti cercano su Wikifeet. Sì avete capito bene. Esiste un wiki-piedi, ovvero un sito con un archivio di 367561 foto di star (e non) con le estremità inferiori in bella vista. Materiale bollente: la *Carfagna* sdraiata al mare sul lettino che si gratta il polpaccio destro col pollicione del piede sinistro, io che pesto uno scontrino fiscale con una ciabatta e oscenità varie che, per pudore, non vi riferirò. Ed è così che la Mistress, anzi, questo trentasei scarso che vi scrive, a furia di leggere mail di uomini che sembrano l’anello di congiunzione tra un cane bagnino e il tappetino antiscivolo, si domanda da tempo:* ma i maschi che ti sbattevano al muro che fine hanno fatto? Si sono estinti con la moda del loft? 

Selvaggia Lucarelli*


----------

